# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Сетевая атака с МОЕГО компьютера!

## Алисия

Вчера я сидела в интернете, и когда включила яндекс вылезло вот это(фотка не вчерашняя):
ббб2.png
Я перешла по ссылке:

До этого такое было только один раз(на фото).

(А ещё, когда я сменила пароль на своём почтовом ящике маил(у меня их 2) Появилось это:
ыу57бд8.png
На другом ящике такого нет и это причём не убирается...)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Алисия*, очень вероятно, что ваш компьютер заражен. Возможно, что ваш провайдер отреагировал на какой-то подозрительный трафик с вашей машины, генерируемый вредоносной программой.

Для начала рекомендую проверь компьютер в  нашем сервисе VirusDetector http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=290-virus-detector

Если что-то обнаружится, то придется лечить заражение. Если все чисто, то скорее всего это было ложное срабатывание сетевого средства защиты провайдера.

----------

